# GoPro Help



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am finally getting a GoPro. How do you guys attach your GoPros to your skiffs? Pictures if you can please. I see that GoPro makes a suction cup and another unit that squeezes onto round objects like a poling platform with an adjustable arm. Are there pros and cons to these or is there a better way?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had mine set up all over. One on the poling platform with the "rollbar" mount. And a couple of the gopro adhesive mounts on various places like the console or cowling. Like this



Basically wherever you can mount the camera and get a good shot. 

My problem is with the gopro that I can't ever get it to play on a computer. It freezes constantly. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks GZ1. I am mainly interested in mounting on the poling platform. I want something that is really secure and I don't have to worry about it coming off.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just get the rail mount of the correct size for your poling platform. They are solid and it won't come off.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Got it. Thanks SkiffinIdaho.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

The mount you need is the Roll Bar Mount. It's adjustable and fits the standard tubing sizes. The Bicycle mount is too small.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks, I got the roll bar mount. I was wondering if the Ram mounts were good also.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Steve, 

Get the Hero 3. Comes with a remote control. There is also a go pro app that is great too. Allows you to see live feed and preview pics, videos. Have fun!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Steve,
> 
> Get the Hero 3.  Comes with a remote control.  There is also a  go pro app that is great too.  Allows you to see live feed and preview pics, videos.  Have fun!


Thanks Eli.  I have the GP 3 Plus Black coming on Monday.  Can't wait to hook it up and start learning how to process the footage.  

So far, I have tried several methods for connecting to the poling platform and the one that seems the most solid is the suction cup.  Since Jonathan Glasser made the bottom of my poling platform look like a mirror, the GP suction cup attaches like a champ.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

It will fall eventually, so tether it somehow. Also, get a floatie for the thing. Its saved me a few times.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Just a little FYI , A buddy of mine had the newest one after having the hero3 and took it back. The way I understand it is the new one is a point of focus or somethiong like that and does really awesome in close quarters but is terrible for distances. Less than 48 inches is what I'm told. Also I just got the Hero3 and It needed updating right out of the box !


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Just a little FYI , A buddy of mine had the newest one after having the hero3 and took it back. The way I understand it is the new one is a point of focus or somethiong like that and does really awesome in close quarters but is terrible for distances. Less than 48 inches is what I'm told. Also I just got the Hero3 and It needed updating right out of the box !



I will check it out Firefish.  Updating a camera right out of the box is not unusual.  I am a still photographer and most of my camera bodies needed to be updated right out of the box.  It's actually a good thing.  It means that the camera company is constantly updating the firmware to eliminate shortcomings or to allow new things to happen.

The GP 3 Black has been out for a good while and does all the things the older model does but better.  It is the professional level GP.  I heard a rumor that there will be a new GP out soon that will be even better.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

As a follow up to this thread:  I installed the GP suction cup attachment on the bottom of my poling platform and let it sit all day in my shop.  The next morning I drove the skiff down to Estero bay on I-75, 75mph, to fish.  I fished for about for about 5 hours and drove home.  That's about 200 miles at speeds up to 75mph.  I checked it this morning and it is still just as solid as it was three days ago when I put it on.  I think I have found a winner!  ;D  It probably should not be left on for any great length of time.  It's do easy to take on and off that putting it on for each trip is no problem.  Takes about 5 seconds. Thanks again Glasser Boat Works for going the extra mile and refinishing my poling platform.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Godzuki86 said:


> My problem is with the gopro that I can't ever get it to play on a computer. It freezes constantly. Pretty frustrating.


I know this is an old thread and I'm no GoPro pro but if I just download the file and try to watch them, they can be freeze. But Once I convert them in the GoPro Studio software, it's great. Continue further and export a finished video, and you're golden.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Cell phones don't work at the farm, no high speed internet either. A post states the camera isn't downloading to a computer, that will prevent me from using one. Could someone comment without high-jacking this thread? Does the software come with the camera?


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

jtf said:


> Cell phones don't work at the farm, no high speed internet either. A post states the camera isn't downloading to a computer, that will prevent me from using one. Could someone comment without high-jacking this thread? Does the software come with the camera?


The GoPro software is free and you can get it at this link https://gopro.com/help/articles/how_to/Programs-to-View-and-Edit-Videos

The above link also includes other options to use. I found the GoPro editor vary limiting and unstable. I have been using Corel Video Studio for years and have been very happy with it. If you get it on sale you can get it for under $100. Here is a link to my YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEjZ5fY6mO5BRKE_pq_g7jA if you look at the recent videos you can see what can be done with Corel. The earlier videos, January of 2016 and earlier, were done with the GoPro editing tools.


----------

